# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Las presas deben adaptarse a la implantación del caudal ecológico

## NoRegistrado

*Un decreto en tramitación les da de plazo hasta finales del año que viene*




> El Gobierno está tramitando un Real Decreto que modifica el Reglamento del Dominio Público Hidráulico (RDPH). Una de las nuevas disposiciones es que las centrales hidroeléctricas adapten sus elementos de desagüe para que puedan liberar los regímenes de caudales ecológicos que fijen los planes hidrológicos de cuenca.
> 
> El sector aún no ha evaluado el coste de la medida, pero varias fuentes aclaran que afectará a un buen número de las grandes presas del país y que su coste será elevado, aunque dependerá de las condiciones concretas de cada salto. Curiosamente, la memoria de análisis del futuro decreto no indica que vaya a tener incidencia económica. 
> 
> Cada presa de titularidad privada tendrá de plazo hasta finales de 2016 para presentar a la Confederación Hidrográfica el proyecto de modificación, a menos que el correspondiente Plan Hidrológico establezca que debe hacerlo antes. Una vez entregada la documentación, la Confederación establecerá el plazo máximo para que las obras entren en servicio, que no podrá exceder los cinco años. Los pantanos también tendrán que instalar y mantener sistemas de medición de estos caudales para informar sobre su cumplimiento.
> 
> *Carácter restrictivo*
> 
> La reforma del RDPH también aclara dudas y controversias sobre los caudales ecológicos, empezando por su prevalencia frente a las concesiones de agua. Cuando se apruebe la norma, estos caudales tendrán consideración de restricción previa a cualesquiera otros usos del agua, actuales y futuros, exceptuando el abastecimiento de núcleos urbanos.
> ...


http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas-...ku8022DLmT4hxl

A ver si se lo toman en serio ésta vez. Aunque creo que no es más que un maquillaje frente a lo que se viene desde Europa en las próximas fechas

Saludos. Miguel

----------

JMTrigos (30-sep-2015),termopar (30-sep-2015),Varanya (04-oct-2015)

----------

